# Altersschwacher Nager bittet um Ablösung



## Chemenu (19. November 2013)

*Altersschwacher Nager bittet um Ablösung*

Also ich suche gerade eine neue Maus, da  mein aktueller Nager von Razer leider an dem extrem nervigen  Doppelklick-Problem leidet.
Beim surfen/arbeiten macht mich die Maus  wahnsinnig. Ich bin nur noch am fluchen weil es ein reines Glücksspiel  ist wenn man Text markieren oder einfach Dateien verwalten möchte. Und auch gestern beim spielen von Shelter ist mir das Problem zum ersten mal in einem Spiel so richtig übel aufgefallen. Da muss man mit einfachen Klicks der linken Maustaste Nahrung aufnehmen und fallen lassen. Durch den blöden Mausfehler musste ich ständig mehrmals drücken um das Futter fallen zu lassen. 

Genug zur Vorgeschichte, nun meine Anforderungen. 
Ich brauche mindestens 5 Tasten, dabei darf allerdings keine für die  On-the-fly DPI Anpassung wegfallen, so wie das z.B. bei der Razer  Deathadder der Fall ist.
Bisher hatte ich die Funktion für die DPI Anpassung immer auf die Tasten  an der rechten Seite gelegt und somit die linken Daumentasten frei zur  Verfügung.
D.h. die neue Maus sollte ebenfalls Tasten an der rechten Seite oder  dedizierte Tasten für die DPI Anpassung haben. Das Mausrad sollte kein  "4D-Mausrad" sein, also kein Spiel zu den Seiten haben.
Ausserdem sollte das Mausrad (knackig) gerastert sein. Ich mag es gar  nicht wenn das Mausrad so leichtgängig ist und man kein Feedback  bekommt.
Kabellose Modelle fallen übrigens komplett aus dem Raster.
Ich hatte bisher auch nur symmetrische Mäuse, also für Links- und  Rechtshänder. Verwende ausschließlich "Fingertip Grip" um die Maus zu  führen.
Beleuchtung ist zwar kein Muss, wäre aber nett, vor allem wenn diese auch noch rot oder anpassbar wäre. Preis < 100 Euro.
Verwende derzeit zum Spielen 1800 bzw. 1200 DPI.

Ich hatte ne Zeit lang mit der Razer Imperator geliebäugelt, da gibt es  allerdings viele negative Berichte über die Qualität (speziel  Tasten/Switches). Auch müsste ich mich hier wahrscheinlich erst mal an  das Rechtshänder Design gewöhnen. Dann wäre da noch die Taipan von  Razer, die allerdings die Einstellungen bekanntlich nur online  speichert. Von der Form her würde mir die allerdings mit Abstand am  besten gefallen, die entspricht einfach meinen bisher genutzten Mäusen  (u.a. Diamondback). Und zu guter Letzt noch die Steelseries Sensei, die  eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Hier bin ich einzig bei der doch sehr  konservativen Form noch skeptisch, die ist ja ziemlich breit.
Allerdings kann man bei der Maus wirklich alles anpassen und diese ganzen Sensor-Eingriffe abschalten.

Also was meint ihr ist qualitativ die bessere Wahl, Taipan oder Sensei?  Oder was ganz anderes? Bei einer 80 € Maus hätte ich ungern wieder kaputte  Switches nach 2 Jahren.
Und wie sieht es mit der Oberfläche aus? Hab schon in Bewertungen  gelesen dass sich die Beschichtung der Sensei relativ schnell abnutzen  soll.
Wobei es natürlich zu jeder Maus negative Berichte gibt, also wenn man sich nur danach richtet darf man gar keine Maus kaufen.^^

Also, ich bitte um Input wenn jemand Empfehlungen hat bzw. zu einer der von mir genannten Mäuse etwas sagen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2013)

Kommen für Dich nur Razer bzw. Steelseries-Produkte in Frage?

Ich selbst nutze seit nun mehr über sieben Jahren die Logitech G5 (erste Generation) und die funktioniert nach wie vor tadellos, auch der "Lack" sieht noch ansehnlich aus, lediglich der "Logitech" Aufdruck ist mittlerweile komplett verschwunden. 

Deinem Anforderungsprofil entsprechend könnte vielleicht die G600 was für Dich sein, sie (über)erfüllt anscheinend alle Deine Ansprüche, inklusive Beleuchtung (!) - einziges "Manko" ist das nach links und rechts bewegbare Mausrad - allerdings ist das bei meiner G5 so angenehm "schwergängig", dass man eigentlich nicht aus Versehen klicken kann.


----------



## Chemenu (19. November 2013)

Meinst du wirklich die G600 oder G500? 
Die G600 geht gar nicht.  Hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen dass solche "MMO-Mäuse" nicht in Frage kommen. 

Die G500S hab ich mir mal angesehen im Saturn, nur war ich vom Mausrad nicht sonderlich begeistert. 
Das Mausrad soll wohl teilweise auch eine Schwäche der Roccat Kone XTD sein. Vielleicht kann auch zu der Maus jemand etwas sagen?


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich die G600 oder G500?
> Die G600 geht gar nicht.  Hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen dass solche "MMO-Mäuse" nicht in Frage kommen.



Kann ich verstehen, das wären auch für mich viel zu viele Tasten.



> Die G500S hab ich mir mal angesehen im Saturn, nur war ich vom Mausrad nicht sonderlich begeistert.
> Das Mausrad soll wohl teilweise auch eine Schwäche der Roccat Kone XTD sein. Vielleicht kann auch zu der Maus jemand etwas sagen?


 
Zur G500 S kann ich nichts sagen, die G 500 dagegen ist ziemlich exakt die Neuauflage der G 5.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Also, falls der DPI-Schalter auch oben (aus Deiner Sicht "vor" dem Mausrad) sein darf: die Steelseries Diablo3-Maus. Die hab ich selber. Die ist symmetrisch, hat links und rechts jeweils 2 "Daumentasten", jeweils eine längere und eine kürzere. Die kostet halt "nur" 40€, keine Ahnung, ob jetzt so teure wie die Sensei WIRKLICH für dich merkbar besser wären... SteelSeries Diablo III Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  und die negativen Meinungen kann ich selber nicht bestätigen, ich hab die jetzt weit über ein Jahr und nie Probleme gehabt. 

 Vlt. mal in nen Saturn oder so gehen und probegreifen, auch ob das Mausrad-Feedback gut genug ist


----------



## Chemenu (19. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, falls der DPI-Schalter auch oben (aus Deiner Sicht "vor" dem Mausrad) sein darf: die Steelseries Diablo3-Maus. Die hab ich selber. Die ist symmetrisch, hat links und rechts jeweils 2 "Daumentasten", jeweils eine längere und eine kürzere. Die kostet halt "nur" 40€, keine Ahnung, ob jetzt so teure wie die Sensei WIRKLICH für dich merkbar besser wären... SteelSeries Diablo III Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  und die negativen Meinungen kann ich selber nicht bestätigen, ich hab die jetzt weit über ein Jahr und nie Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Vlt. mal in nen Saturn oder so gehen und probegreifen, auch ob das Mausrad-Feedback gut genug ist


 
Das ist ja eine Xai im Diablo Design, also technisch das Vorgängermodell der Sensei.
Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich ungern ein Spielelogo auf der Maus hätte. Insbesondere mit Diablo kann ich eigentlich recht wenig anfangen. 

Hab nun auch noch die Roccat Savu entdeckt. Scheint einen guten Sensor zu haben und recht zuverlässig zu sein (bis auf Probleme mit der Gummibeschichtung die sich wohl recht schnell abnutzen soll). Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## svd (19. November 2013)

Mist, da hättest du die letzten Tage/Wochen immer auf Amazon gucken müssen. Da waren die "Roccat Kone Pure" (die in den verrückten quietschbunten Farben), die "Steelseries Sensei Raw" und einige Logitech Mäuse der Reihe nach im Tagesangebot.
Na, vlt. kommt ja wieder eine in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Chemenu (19. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Mist, da hättest du die letzten Tage/Wochen immer auf Amazon gucken müssen. Da waren die "Roccat Kone Pure" (die in den verrückten quietschbunten Farben), die "Steelseries Sensei Raw" und einige Logitech Mäuse der Reihe nach im Tagesangebot.
> Na, vlt. kommt ja wieder eine in den nächsten Tagen.


 Ja aber ich müsste erst mal wissen welche ich denn kaufen soll/will.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine Xai im Diablo Design, also technisch das Vorgängermodell der Sensei.
> Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich ungern ein Spielelogo auf der Maus hätte. Insbesondere mit Diablo kann ich eigentlich recht wenig anfangen.


 ich auch nicht, aber die Hand liegt ja eh fast immer drauf    aber ehrlich gesagt sieht das pulsierende LED-Licht sogar ziemlich cool aus, und "diablo 3" steht nur ganz unten am Rand, der Rest sieht einfach nur nach "irgendeinem" Tribal-Muster aus.

 is halt allgemein die Frage: 80€ und sich vlt nach 2 Jahren ärgern wegen Mängeln, oder nur 40€, sich dann auch nach 2 Jahren ärgern, ABER nach nem Neukauf in der Summe grad mal insgesamt 80€ ausgegeben...?


----------



## Chemenu (19. November 2013)

Hab mir nun eine Steelseries Sensei gekauft.
Der Treiber (Steelseries Engine) ist ja wohl unter aller Sau. Stürzt ständig ab, erkennt die Maus nicht, fordert dauernd eine Neuinstallation. 
Hab es bis jetzt geschafft ein Profil nach meinem Geschmack zu erstellen und auf der Maus zu speichern. 
Beim zweiten Profil hänge ich momentan noch, weil die Engine dauernd Fehlermeldungen anzeigt wenn ich versuche das Profil auf die Maus zu übertragen. Und dann irgendwann abstürzt.

Die Maus an sich wäre gut, auch das Mausrad fühlt sich sehr gut an. Ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Aber der Treiber....
Zum Glück braucht man den nicht unbedingt. Der Fliegt definitiv vom Rechner wenn ich das zweite Profil gespeichert habe.
Oder falls ich es nicht schaffe und die Schnauze voll hab.

# Edit
Geschafft. Nach einer erneuten Neuinstallation des Treibers und umstecken der Maus von USB 3.0 -> USB 2.0 (natürlich beides direkt am Mainboard) konnte ich das zweite Profil speichern. Jetzt will ich mit diesem Miststück von Software nichts mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## Kreon (19. November 2013)

Beim Lesen des Startpostings kam mir sofort die Sensei als Tipp in den Sinn. Glückwunsch zur richtigen Kaufentscheidung. Der Treiber spinnt bei mir auch ein bisschen. Aber die Maus ist super. Bist Du unter 8.1 unterwegs? Der Treiber ist anscheinend noch nicht fit für 8.1, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Chemenu (19. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Beim Lesen des Startpostings kam mir sofort die Sensei als Tipp in den Sinn. Glückwunsch zur richtigen Kaufentscheidung. Der Treiber spinnt bei mir auch ein bisschen. Aber die Maus ist super. Bist Du unter 8.1 unterwegs? Der Treiber ist anscheinend noch nicht fit für 8.1, vielleicht liegt es daran.


 Es gibt inzwischen einen neuen Treiber der auch unter 8.1 funktioniert.  Hab aber noch Windows 7 x64.

Bei mir ist es richtig extrem, der spinnt nicht nur ein bisschen. Hab drei Stunden gebraucht um zwei Profile auf der Maus zu speichern.
Und dann muss man auch noch andere USB Geräte abstecken damit sich das Firmware Update nicht aufhängt. 
Das einzig Gute ist, dass ich den Treiber jetzt nicht mehr brauche. Musste nur die Beleuchtung über den Treiber einstellen. Der Rest läßt sich zum Glück bei Bedarf direkt an der Maus verstellen, sonst würde ich das Ding eiskalt zurückgeben. Da kann die Hardware noch so gut sein, wenn der Treiber nichts taugt ist das ein Armutszeugnis bei einem so hochpreisigen Produkt.

Wie lang hast Du denn Deine schon? Kannst Du irgendwas zu Abnutzungserscheinungen sagen?
Hier z.B. haben ein paar Leute Probleme mit sich ablösender Lackierung, sieht übel aus:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1329515/any-reports-of-steelseries-sensei-wearing-out

Wirklich Sorgen mach ich mir jetzt allerdings nicht weil ich kein Hardcore-Zocker bin.^^


----------



## Kreon (20. November 2013)

Habe zwei davon unter Win 7 und Win 8 seit ungefähr 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz. Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine Abnutzung erkennen. Bin absolut zufrieden. Hatte davor zwei Roccat Kone+, welche beide nach 2-3 Monaten kaputt gegangen sind. Von daher bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Ob die Qualität jedoch an meine MX 500 bzw. 518 heranreicht, die beide seit 2004 laufen, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen 

Edit: die Bilder sehen übel aus, als Fingertip-User (wie du) habe ich jedoch relativ wenig Kontakt mit der Maus an dieser Stelle


----------

